# bow arm positioning



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

There are two schools of thought on this. Down and back and down and forward. I originally learned down and back with my scapula pulled back toward my spine as possible. However, I seem to find a little more consistency if I leave it away from my spine a little. It seems to give me a little more flexibility and a little less muscle soreness.

Whether you decide on forward or back, be sure to keep your back muscles engaged and supporting the bow.

Hope this answers your question,
Allen


----------



## daddyrok (Dec 22, 2011)

Thank you very much Allen. Appreciate your response.


----------



## Splitshafts (May 7, 2012)

The bow shoulder should be in as near natural and relaxed as possible. This will help with how steady your bow arm is. Especially for those times when old Mr white tail just hangs out behind that tree for a bit longer than we expect. Do NOT allow any tension on the bow shoulder.Squre your shoulders over your feet. Allow your forward foot to drop slightly back. Just turn your head towards the target, not your shoulder. This will keep you from body torquing (imagine your upper torso is a rubber band). If you twist at your waist, then you will have to turn back or "snap" back like a rubber band after the shot. Causing the shot to hit left (for righ handed shooter).


----------

